# Tribute 650 spare wheel carrier



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi 
Tribby is at Autoworld Chesterfield for a bit of warranty work
* Scuttle mod to stop water ingress
* Fitting of rear door mechanism that's been missing from new
* Loud clanking noise from back end 
* Missing rubber bushes from the rear springs 

I don't know if this has been covered before, but they advise me that the spare wheel can't be removed because the bolt that unwinds the carrier is covered by the interior floor

Is there another way to remove it that I haven't been told about?


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Otto i can't imagine your 650 being any different to mine,so open your offside rear door and you will see that the grey plastic bumper cover carry's on upwards,you don't see this bit when the door is shut.You will see a row of bolts that hold the cover on,In between two bolts you will see a grey plastic plug,prize this out,and through this hole you pass the key from the tool kit,this lowers the spare wheel. Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Paul, Mine is the same as Lazza's just pull out the plug and use the tool in the kit under the passenger seat to wind down the wheel, worth practising incase you need to do it for real, took a bit of sussing with the wheel hanging on the cord and getting the wheel back up.
cheers
Paul


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Otto, I don't feel confident about taking my Twin to Autoworld for her recalls. It was interesting that when I spoke to Fiat about recalls they did not have Autoworld on their records.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Gentlemen

I don't feel too confident about Autoworld, but it's a long way to find an alternative

They now tell me that they need verification from Fiat that the rear springs are Fiat and not Trigano
Until then they won't see to the suspension

I explained that Fiat produce the van with camping car suspension espcially for converters, but they need corroboration from Fiat

It seems that Fiat dealers don't even know what's happening with the Ducato


----------

